
Why Dallas for Your Startup? This Infographic Will Help - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/why-dallas-for-your-startup-this-infographic-will-help/
======
msitarzewski
UTD, UTA, UNT, SMU, TCU, TWU - lots of higher ed here - entry level labor for
growing companies. That graphic says a lot, but it doesn't say anything about
the speed at which this community is coming together. I just moved back from
Boulder, and I can tell you that Dallas has every bit of the activity and
passion.

------
rgallo
Stabile Economy. Natural resources & lessons learned from previous housing
busts insulated Dallas (relatively) from the '08-'09 global meltdown.

------
mivey00
You know what's cooler than a $100k salary? A $100k salary with half the taxes
and cost of living.

Welcome to Texas!

~~~
toomuchtodo
But then you're in Texas.

I jest of course. Coming from Illinois, I get poked at about the corruption we
have. On the other hand, the legislative climate is a bit different (we don't
try to take reproductive rights away from women, and we've got same-sex
marriages).

Caveat emptor.

------
scottccote
International connections via fabulous airports, centrally located in USA,
cheap labor, can-do spirit, business friendly politics, not freezing weather,
and it's where JR called home :) reasonable media/advertising companies.

------
arbuge
Add to the list: mild winters. Just returned from Seattle to the warm Texas
sunshine...

~~~
jamesbritt
But, if memory serves, the humidity in summer is hell.

~~~
arbuge
Humidity is not so much of an issue in Dallas. It does get hot in summer, but
it's a dry heat. You might be thinking of Houston.

~~~
jamesbritt
Maybe. I'm comparing it to Phoenix; pretty much everyplace else feels too
humid now.

------
angersock
Houston is a cool bro too. Better food, more people, more bars, cheaper
housing.

EDIT: Rice and UH are both fantastic schools for research and business,
respectively. And we've got the largest medical center in the world.

~~~
jbigelow76

        >Better food, more people, more bars, cheaper housing.
    

As somebody from Dallas I almost started trying to argue with you but what
nobody from Dallas or Houston like to admit, they are pretty much the same
city.

------
etler
The 5 billion dollar bar is shorter than the 3.9 billion dollar bar...

